# Soundcloud alternatives?



## Fer

Hello, i have been using a soundcloud account for the last year but i dont like that site anymore. My interest is to make my music available for the family, friends, occasional internet listeners and also for myself. I dont have any commercial interest actually. So my question is, do you know a nice alternative to soundcloud? I was thinking in bandcamp but it seems a music store and im not sure if it allows the kind of use i want to make of it.
Thanks!


----------



## InLight-Tone

I think YouTube is great for music, you just need to make a video out of it with even a stactic image. Pretty simple once you get the hang of it. I would watermark everything for safety...


----------



## phil_wc

This one is pretty similar to soundcloud but more simple https://clyp.it/


----------



## Tysmall

Nothing as big, unfortunately, because soundcloud's terms are preposterous. Sometimes you need to bite the bullet though, you want to be on the biggest platform for the most exposure. No hurt in uploading to smaller sites in tangent though.


----------



## Fer

Hello people, thanks for your responses! it seems that clyp.it could be an option; youtube is ok but is about everything and i prefer a place just for music if possible. Do you know if bandcamp can be used as a non-commercial plataform? i have read a lot of pages of their documentation but i havent find any info about this.


----------



## jmauz

Check out https://www.songtradr.com/


----------



## Fer

thanks jmauz, but it seems another store... i hate to say this but i think that i will end up again in soundcloud...


----------



## darrenwonnacott

ReelCrafter - https://reelcrafter.com/ composer Sam Hulick created it


----------



## Whatisvalis

Bandcamp

edit - seems this thread was from January. Also OP is looking for free options.


----------



## kclements

Reelcrafter looks very interesting. Anyone using it?


----------



## Jdiggity1

Audiomack


----------



## Sekkle

hearthis.at

Like soundcloud but better. No annoying ads and good options for embedding private playlists in wordpress sites etc..


----------



## AdamAlake

phil_wc said:


> This one is pretty similar to soundcloud but more simple https://clyp.it/



Plus one for Clyp. It is arguably better than SC at this point, only thing that it is missing is proper catalogueing system.


----------



## LamaRose

Reelcrafter looks really interesting, imho, especially for composers.


----------



## Kejero

> Eric and I founded SoundCloud nearly 10 years ago as we saw a need for something that would enable artists to share and connect through music. As we hovered together back in 2008 to push the button that would make SoundCloud live for the entire world, we had no idea the impact our, then tiny, platform would have on the future of music culture, and millions of listeners and artists around the globe.
> 
> In the competitive world of music streaming, we’ve spent the last several years growing our business, and more than doubled our revenue in the last 12 months alone. However, we need to ensure our path to long-term, independent success. And in order to do this, it requires cost cutting, continued growth of our existing advertising and subscription revenue streams, and a relentless focus on our unique competitive advantage — artists and creators.
> 
> With more focus and a need to think about the long term, comes tough decisions. Today, after careful and painful consideration, we took the difficult step to let go of 173 SoundCloud staffers and consolidated the team into two offices: Berlin and New York. We are extremely grateful for the contributions of each and every staff member who will be leaving SoundCloud, and we wish all of them the best. Without them, we would not be where we are today.
> 
> By reducing our costs and continuing our revenue growth, we’re on our path to profitability and in control of SoundCloud’s independent future.
> 
> So what does this mean for SoundCloud? The SoundCloud platform listeners and artists love will remain available in more than 190 countries globally. SoundCloud will continue to be the place for what’s new, now and next in music, powered by the world’s most diverse music community. I look forward to sharing more about our future plans in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> Alex
> 
> July 6, 2017



https://blog.soundcloud.com/2017/07/06/note-alex-ljung/


----------



## celloman

Have you seen soundclick, its free, and you can add pictures and mp3 files. It allows for people to rate your music and shows number of visitors. There is also a paid version.
http://www.soundclick.com/


----------



## sndmarks

ReelCrafter is where its at these days! Built by and for composers. Plus you get realtime feedback on what's being opened and listened to. Check it out! https://reelcrafter.com?afmc=27


----------



## Kejero

And some more... https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/12/soundshroud/

If they go down, it's gonna be a PITA for all those VSTi companies who're hosting their demos on SoundCloud right now... And that's a LOT of them :o


----------



## MDesigner

Hey all,

I wanted to chime in real quick, since the entire online audio community is abuzz with the news of SoundCloud's struggles, and some have mentioned ReelCrafter (thanks!).

While there is some overlap between SoundCloud and ReelCrafter, ReelCrafter is definitely focused on private demo reels whereas SoundCloud is all about the social aspect of music. Obviously I'm biased, but you won't find a better platform for putting together demo reels than ReelCrafter! I built it because I was frustrated with the myriad solutions (Dropbox, SoundCloud, etc) that didn't really give me what I needed when pitching.

That said, ReelCrafter also lets you embed reels on your website, which was something I added because we had so many customers asking for it.

In short: if you want the whole world to hear your music and participate socially, SoundCloud is perfect for that. If, on the other hand, you're looking for a professional tool to organize your music and send out awesome-looking demo reels, ReelCrafter is the way to go.

Cheers!


----------



## rgarber

I would think someone would buy out Soundcloud anyway but what is a demoreel? - Rich


----------

